# Interesting Calibre Fix



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am posting a fix for Calibre that I came across over on the Amazon Kindle Discussion Boards.  I will post it first and then will do my own version to make it easier, as I had a few problems trying to duplicate the instructions.
luvshihtzu

"Fool for Books says:
I had a lot of problems hooking up my Kindle to my computers (XP Pro, XP Home) so I could use Calibre. The "connect" job was taking 8 minutes and wouldn't let me do anything else.

Calibre reads all the metadata on your Kindle before it is ready to work. Kovid didn't say why, though I asked. There is a way to make it stop. Go to PLUG-INS, click on the one for your Kindle model, and then click the button in the middle CUSTOMIZE PLUG-IN, uncheck READ METADATA.

Connection now takes seconds.

Just in case anyone else is struggling with this."


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Calibre Metadata Fix:

1.  Open Calibre.  Your Kindle doesn't need to be attached.

2.  Click on Preferences at top of page on right.

3.  Click on Plug-ins on left side of page.

4.  Double click on Device Interface Plug-ins to open.

5.  Select your device (Kindle DX/2/1 Sony, etc) Highlight choice.

6.  Click on Customize Plug-in at middle bottom of page.

7.  Calibre window will open and then you uncheck box that says "read metadata from files on device".  Click OK at bottom of window.

8.  Click OK at bottom of Preferences window and you're finished
and ready to plug in your Kindle.

This fix is from Fool for Books and he got it from Kovid Goyal, the developer of Calibre yesterday.

Hope this helps all of you who have been frustrated with the long opening time of Calibre when attaching your Kindle.  Now it only takes seconds to open and begin to start downloading newspapers and books.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Done.  Thank you for the fix.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Just in case anyone else is struggling with this.


As this was making me export the .mobi files to my desktop, exiting Calibre, and _then_ connecting my Kindle so that I didn't have to sit through the interminable connect task, thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

srmalloy,
I had done the same thing when Calibre kept blowing up and taking down my computer for a couple of weeks or more.  I finally found a couple of bad files that I had downloaded for magazines.  Calibre crashed at those points when trying to load the metadata.  

Still haven't figured out why Calibre has to load the metadata.  The guy who got the fix from the developer said that he asked why, but never got an answer.  I had emailed the problem to the developer  over a week ago and was never offered a fix.  At this point I am just happy that there is a way around it.

luvshihtzu


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is the posting of this fix on The Kindle Nation Blog. I sent the Calibre Fix post to Stephen Windwalker at Kindle Nation on 9/1

http://www.thekindlenationblog.blogspot.com/

It looks like it was also posted on Amazon ebook Reader Palace site.

http://ebookreaderpalace.com/557/fix-calibres-long-loading-time-for-your-kindle/

luvshihtzu


----------

